# Roku keeps getting error



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just bought a roku stick and whenever I try to play a YouTube video it sometimes gets this error message and I do all the steps and it works fine for a couple of days and then it spits out that error again please help


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you go here and read what it says? This was at the bottom of your error screen.
https://support.roku.com/article/208755468



> If your Roku® streaming player detects that the HDMI link with your TV, audio/video receiver (AVR), or soundbar does not support HDCP, an "HDCP Error Detected" message or purple screen like those seen below may be displayed.


Continue reading to see what you need to do.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

plodr said:


> Did you go here and read what it says? This was at the bottom of your error screen.
> https://support.roku.com/article/208755468
> 
> Continue reading to see what you need to do.


Didn't work


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Then I guess your option is to return the stick since it doesn't work with your hardware.

If you can't return it, gift it to someone else with different hardware.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

plodr said:


> Then I guess your option is to return the stick since it doesn't work with your hardware.
> 
> If you can't return it, gift it to someone else with different hardware.


i just bought the tv last year and it is certanly not incompatable


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.howtogeek.com/208917/htg-explains-how-hdcp-breaks-your-hdtv-and-how-to-fix-it/


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

User55555555587 said:


> I just bought a roku stick and whenever I try to play a YouTube video it sometimes gets this error message and I do all the steps and it works fine for a couple of days and then it spits out that error again please help
> View attachment 282695


Were did you get the Roku stick from, was it used when you got it or not. Its probably not a good idea to use the stick. Its not very reliable. I would opt for the roku box.

I found this on the Web: *HDCP errors* happen when there is a *problem* with the physical connection or communication between your Roku and TV. Often, it's a simple matter of reconnecting the HDMI cable: Unplug both ends of the HDMI cable. Turn off or unplug power from the TV and Roku.

When I got the above error message it was because my HDMI ports were failing. I had to get a new TV. That's not good news. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Kapustin Yar said:


> Were did you get the Roku stick from, was it used when you got it or not. Its probably not a good idea to use the stick. Its not very reliable. I would opt for the roku box.
> 
> I found this on the Web: *HDCP errors* happen when there is a *problem* with the physical connection or communication between your Roku and TV. Often, it's a simple matter of reconnecting the HDMI cable: Unplug both ends of the HDMI cable. Turn off or unplug power from the TV and Roku.
> 
> When I got the above error message it was because my HDMI ports were failing. I had to get a new TV. That's not good news. I hope I am wrong.


I got it from Best Buy brand new and it is the roku express 


Kapustin Yar said:


> When I got the above error message it was because my HDMI ports were failing. I had to get a new TV. That's not good news. I hope I am wrong


 I hope so


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> I got it from Best Buy brand new and it is the roku express
> I hope so


Hi Danial, Due to the Ruku player and a new TV and an error report indicating that the HDMI ports are failing, tells me that the product may be defective since none of the steps you tried worked. I would enquire about a refund from Best Buy and attempt to purchase a different Roku or TV that is not defective. Products may be defective on occasion, even if the product was purchased from a reputable company.

That happened to my husband on a few occasions when he purchased a brand new space heater from Walmart and we were able to power the space heater on and it worked properly for a short amount of time and it shut off. There was no timer set so it could not be blamed on the timer. We attempted to power it back on and it failed. My husband wound up with a refund and exchange the broken space heater for one that works properly. Walmart indicated that the previous space heater was in fact defective after testing the product themselves.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know you say the TV is compatible but are you definitely connected HDMI to the 4K port
Why is HDCP 2.2 important to playing 4K or 4K HDR content? | Official Roku Support 
*Also what is the make (I cannot read it on your screenshot) and model of that TV*

Here is a discussion on the problem in more depth
* Solved: HDCP ERROR? - Roku Community *


----------

